# Looking for brass saddle - Aria Pro II



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Good morning folks;

I have to refurbish this Aria Pro II "Cardinal Series" and there is a saddle missing. They are brass. My search gave no results. Can someone help me finding one?





Thanks

RB


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I had to make a brass saddle for one of my guitars. Hard to tell how the slot works on yours, but you might be able to do one with minimal tools depending on your skills. I made mine with nothing more than a drill press, hacksaw, various files and emery paper sanding boards. If you are careful and patient with good files, you can be very precise...no need for milling machines etc. I cant tell which one I made now that the tarnish matches again

PM me if you strike out. I can make one for you if you cant locate one


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Scotty. Doing that would be kind of tedious for what that axe is worth. I will try to find a bridge with the same dimensions and just replace the whole thing. At last, I will have five of those available for the rest of the world!

:congratulatory:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem, that would be a win/win for all


----------



## Larry Clint (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi , i got the same problem with my aria 4 saddles are broken , and it's impossible to find it on ebay or other place .
Do you find a solution ? i got no tools to do that and not enough space too ( Parisian flat )


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you try the Matsumoku forum?

http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/index.php


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Larry Clint said:


> Hi , i got the same problem with my aria 4 saddles are broken , and it's impossible to find it on ebay or other place .
> Do you find a solution ? i got no tools to do that and not enough space too ( Parisian flat )


Hi Larry; I can ask the guy for whom I replaced the bridge on his Aria. He has at least 5 good ones. I'll get back to you shortly. Happy Holidays buddy!

Gilles


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Good day Larry; I asked my customer and he wants you to make an offer for his bridge. It seems you are located in France and just shipping it would cost almost $20; it would cost you less to fit your guitar with another bridge like I did for him though.

Cheers


----------



## csotolongo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rudder Bug said:


> Good day Larry; I asked my customer and he wants you to make an offer for his bridge. It seems you are located in France and just shipping it would cost almost $20; it would cost you less to fit your guitar with another bridge like I did for him though.
> 
> Cheers


Can you give me details on what you used to replace the bridge on the cs-350? Thank you


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

csotolongo said:


> Can you give me details on what you used to replace the bridge on the cs-350? Thank you


Hi, that's a few years ago so I don't have a photo at hand but what I did is replace his bridge by a black hard tail bridge bought from Bezdez on EBay. I remember it was too low so I made a shim out of a piece of black/ whit/e black 3 ply pickguard stock and it worked fine. Unfortunately the guy wanted to keep his old bridge and I since lost contact with him. Good luck!


----------



## csotolongo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rudder Bug said:


> Hi, that's a few years ago so I don't have a photo at hand but what I did is replace his bridge by a black hard tail bridge bought from Bezdez on EBay. I remember it was too low so I made a shim out of a piece of black/ whit/e black 3 ply pickguard stock and it worked fine. Unfortunately the guy wanted to keep his old bridge and I since lost contact with him. Good luck!


Thank you. I’m trying some fender offset saddles. I’ve seen pictures of others using these with the stock bridge, I guess if they don’t work I’ll try replacing the bridge like you did. Thanks again!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

csotolongo said:


> Thank you. I’m trying some fender offset saddles. I’ve seen pictures of others using these with the stock bridge, I guess if they don’t work I’ll try replacing the bridge like you did. Thanks again!


You are very welcome, best of luck to get your axe going again!


----------



## cmclark (Jan 13, 2021)

Scotty said:


> I had to make a brass saddle for one of my guitars. Hard to tell how the slot works on yours, but you might be able to do one with minimal tools depending on your skills. I made mine with nothing more than a drill press, hacksaw, various files and emery paper sanding boards. If you are careful and patient with good files, you can be very precise...no need for milling machines etc. I cant tell which one I made now that the tarnish matches again
> 
> PM me if you strike out. I can make one for you if you cant locate one





Rudder Bug said:


> Thanks for your reply Scotty. Doing that would be kind of tedious for what that axe is worth. I will try to find a bridge with the same dimensions and just replace the whole thing. At last, I will have five of those available for the rest of the world!
> 
> :congratulatory:


Hi Rudder Bug,

I know it's six years later, but I'm curious to know what your solution ended up being for the Cardinal. I'm in the same situation now! I don't suppose you have one of those 5 saddles to sell, do you (lol)?

Thanks,
Colm


----------

